# [evdl] j1772 adapter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER*

If you're talking about the diode I'm thinking of, then it's there for safety reasons and to avoid false positives. The 1K signal alternates between +12V and -12V. The diode blocks the -12V, letting the circuit see only the +12V. If someone (for example, a child) touches a couple of pins, bypassing the diode with his body, then the circuit will see both +12V and -12V. and will know that this is a false signal.

Bill

----- Original Message -----
From: "David Delman" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Tuesday, September 20, 2011 1:37:48 PM
Subject: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER

I just purchased a J1772 inlet, EVC-I-75A-600P-5 to make an adapter so I can charge the eLectricDeLorean at the new public chargers. 

It comes with 5 feet of #6 wire as the main conductors. It also has a 2.7k ohm resistor pre-installed between pins 3 and 4. 

All the circuits I have seen to make the adapter show a diode in series with this resistor. Where can I find more info on the need for the diode? Also what would be the best way to connect an LED to the adapter to indicate when the power is on? 
Thank you,

David Delman
eLectricDeLorean.com 

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110920/4430569d/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER*

The diode is needed for the proper J1772 pilot signal. Make sure the anode
points towards the pilot line, not the ground. The resistor value should be
between 856 and 908. The strict code expects a mid-point setting of
"connected but not ready to charge". A hardwired resistor-diode won't work
for companies that strictly meet the J1772 standard. Luckily most EVSEs
don't care about this. I've tried a few chargers and never had a problem.

-D



> WILLIAM DENNIS Owner <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > If you're talking about the diode I'm thinking of, then it's there for
> > safety reasons and to avoid false positives. The 1K signal alternates
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER*

Here is some info from a drawing I've seen regarding older J1772 EVSE
(Avcon). The protocol is still the same, but now has a different end
connector (Yazaki).

The 2.7 k ohm resistor signals the duty cycle/voltage that is available on
the incoming line. 2.7 k ohm is for 240v. I believe 208v has a different
value, but I don't have the exact number. Some chargers may pay attention
to this resistor. Some just expect that they will be using 220v - 240v, and
disregard the 2.7 k ohm value or interpret it as a 'connected but not ready'
signal.

The diode can be a 20ma/silicon diode that can handle 30v continuously (such
as a 1N4002). Band toward ground pin. Its use is to rectify the square wave
AC signal to tell the charger if the plug is connected, and what state the
vehicle charger is in.

Smarter charging stations sense one of four values, and various resistors
can be switched in/out to change the charging station from 'standby' to
'charging'. Charging station operation depends on the resistance/voltage it
senses:

Open (12v square wave AC signal) Vehicle Disconnected
2740 ohms (half-rectified DC through the diode) - not ready to charge
887 ohms (half-rectified DC through the diode) - sealed batteries
249 ohms (half-rectified DC through the diode) - flooded batteries

The difference between 887 and 249 ohms was to enable a fan for ventilating
battery boxes in vehicles with flooded batteries. Lithium battery packs
that also have ventilation needs might also use 887 ohms - 249 is pass=E9, =
and
may be interpreted by newer stations as a short, disabling the charging
station. If the charging cable is excessively long, sometimes the resistor
values need to be changed to allow the proper resistance/voltage seen at the
charging station in order to work properly.

Tom Keenan

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of WILLIAM DENNIS Owner
Sent: Tuesday, September 20, 2011 1:00 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER

If you're talking about the diode I'm thinking of, then it's there for
safety reasons and to avoid false positives. The 1K signal alternates
between +12V and -12V. The diode blocks the -12V, letting the circuit see
only the +12V. If someone (for example, a child) touches a couple of pins,
bypassing the diode with his body, then the circuit will see both +12V and
-12V. and will know that this is a false signal.

Bill

----- Original Message -----
From: "David Delman" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Tuesday, September 20, 2011 1:37:48 PM
Subject: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER

I just purchased a J1772 inlet, EVC-I-75A-600P-5 to make an adapter so I can
charge the eLectricDeLorean at the new public chargers. =


It comes with 5 feet of #6 wire as the main conductors. It also has a 2.7k
ohm resistor pre-installed between pins 3 and 4. =


All the circuits I have seen to make the adapter show a diode in series with
this resistor. Where can I find more info on the need for the diode? Also
what would be the best way to connect an LED to the adapter to indicate when
the power is on? =

Thank you,

David Delman
eLectricDeLorean.com =


-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110920/4430569d/attac
hment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected]xxx.xxx.edu only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER*

I'll second that. I set one up with a 890 ohm measured set of resistors =
(what I had on hand) plus a diode and tested it with a Chevrolet 120V EVSE,=
a Nissan 120V EVSE and a Blink 240V EVSE, they all clicked on.

Regards,
Rick Suiter
Elite Power Solutions LLC

------------------------------
>
>Message: 4
>Date: Tue, 20 Sep 2011 13:24:49 -0700
>From: Daniel Busby <[email protected]>
>Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER
>To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
>Message-ID:
> <[email protected]=
l.com>
>Content-Type: text/plain; charset=3D"iso-8859-1"
>
>The diode is needed for the proper J1772 pilot signal. Make sure the an=
ode
>points towards the pilot line, not the ground. The resistor value shoul=
d be
>between 856 and 908. The strict code expects a mid-point setting of
>"connected but not ready to charge". A hardwired resistor-diode won't w=
ork
>for companies that strictly meet the J1772 standard. Luckily most EVSEs
>don't care about this. I've tried a few chargers and never had a proble=
m.
>
>-D
>
>


> WILLIAM DENNIS Owner <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> If you're talking about the diode I'm thinking of, then it's there for
> >> safety reasons and to avoid false positives. The 1K signal alternates
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER*

Cool, now a company to deliver pigtails with standard
plugs (NEMA 5-15, 6-20 and NEMA 15-50 for example)
and a J1772 plug for the "standard" EVs.
And a J1772 inlet with standard NEMA outlet for the
home conversions.... for not too much money!

Note that if you ever find an EVSE complain that it
should first see "connected but not ready to charge"
then you can install a normally-on pushbutton that
when pushed disconnects to give the higher resistance
and when released shorts the additional resistance to
return to the "charging" mode.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Ricky Suiter
Sent: Wednesday, September 21, 2011 11:12 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER

I'll second that. I set one up with a 890 ohm measured set of resistors =
(what I had on hand) plus a diode and tested it with a Chevrolet 120V EVSE,=
a Nissan 120V EVSE and a Blink 240V EVSE, they all clicked on.

Regards,
Rick Suiter
Elite Power Solutions LLC

------------------------------
>
>Message: 4
>Date: Tue, 20 Sep 2011 13:24:49 -0700
>From: Daniel Busby <[email protected]>
>Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER
>To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
>Message-ID:
> =

><[email protected]>
>Content-Type: text/plain; charset=3D"iso-8859-1"
>
>The diode is needed for the proper J1772 pilot signal. Make sure the =

>anode points towards the pilot line, not the ground. The resistor =

>value should be between 856 and 908. The strict code expects a =

>mid-point setting of "connected but not ready to charge". A hardwired =

>resistor-diode won't work for companies that strictly meet the J1772 =

>standard. Luckily most EVSEs don't care about this. I've tried a few=
chargers and never had a problem.
>
>-D
>
>


> WILLIAM DENNIS Owner <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> If you're talking about the diode I'm thinking of, then it's there =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER*

It's an easy fix, but I haven't found a charger that needs it, yet.



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Cool, now a company to deliver pigtails with standard
> > plugs (NEMA 5-15, 6-20 and NEMA 15-50 for example)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER*

Thanks for all the replies. It seems that the purpose of the diode is to 
prevent the power from turning on if a purely resistive load is sensed. 
This is a safety measure.

So the question still is, why ITT - Canon would build cables with a built 
in 2.7k ohm resistor directly from the control Pilot signal to ground, 
when all the literature seems to say you need a diode in series with it? Or 
perhaps you can just put the diode in series with the 1.3k ohm resistor that 
says the car is ready to charge?

Perhaps I should be asking ITT - Canon!

Thank you,

Dave Delman
1981 Electric DeLorean Project
electricdelorean.com
_http://evalbum.com/1482_ (http://evalbum.com/1482) 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110925/46571eb8/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER*



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > So the question still is, why ITT - Canon would build cables with a built
> > in 2.7k ohm resistor directly from the control Pilot signal to ground,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 ADAPTER*

To add to the confusion, at least some of the ITT inlets have the pilot pin
wired with the orange wire, while the blue wire is connected to the
proximity pin. Be sure to check the wiring against the pinout.



> Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > I think there is some confusion here. According to the version of
> ...


----------

